# Game #11: Celtics @ Cavs (11/22/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Boston Celtics* *(4-5) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(8-2)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBA League Pass*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

The Cavaliers are coming off a great win against the Sixers that was easily the Cavaliers' biggest and most stressful win to date. When the Celtics come to town, the scouting report has to start with The Truth. Pierce appears to be in great shape and has had some really nice games this season. Ricky Davis is another explosive player the Cavaliers will have to contain. Both teams will have had a few days off to regain their legs and regroup. While Coach Brown would like a strong defensive efffort, this game may be like the Philly game. It could easily turn into a shoot out. What’s impressive is the Cavs have shown an ability to adapt to slow paced games and faster games. The team can look good running or playing in the halfcourt set. This versatility should serve the Cavaliers well against the Celtics. Establish the post early, bring in the shooters and tighten up the defense in the second half to try for the win.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Another dangerous game for the Cavs as they need to continue to rack up wins at home before heading out on those road trips.

Pierce and Davis are a dynamic duo playing efficient basketball right now. Both players are near unstoppable when in the zone, so it looks like the Cavs will have to try to outgun them. Pierce is the master of slithering his way to the basket, seemingly taking forever but consistently coming through with a 3-point play. Cavs will have to be careful for drive and kicks. The player that can be the difference is Raef Lafrentz, who can bury Cleveland with 3's like he did with Yao Ming and the Rockets if Big Z doesn't step out to challenge his shot. If this is the case, Brown should go with a smaller lineup of Gooden and Marshall. James and Hughes would be smart to attack the basket on nearly every possession when either Kendrick Perkins or Al Jefferson in the game as they are both world-class hackers. The key to the game will once again be rebounding, as the Cavs will have to dominate this area to ensure victory in case they lose the 3-point shooting battle.

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

On www.realgm.com they made a Team Rankings link. This was created on Nov. 11th... so only about a week ago and they have the Cavs this far down the list. While having the Lakers up there, and the Nets all the way up at around #4....


http://www.realgm.com/src_feature/2..._team_rankings_for_the_week_of_november_10th/


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a must win game IMO, every game against Ricky needs to be :biggrin: 

Looking forward to the annual Lebron vs Pierce battle as well.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think Z has another big night. Plus davis and pierce arent at the level of LeBron and Hughes. The D was pretty bad verses philly but they will lock up better verses Boston. I see the Cavs winning this one by a margin similar to the other home games thus far.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=217771

This is the game threat on the boston forum, its kinda funny how they set it up... check it out!


Also i think Boston is too weak inside and Z and company should expose that weakness.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boston Celtics: Davis drops his grudge*









*Boston’s Ricky Davis.*



> *Davis drops his grudge*
> By *Steve Bulpett*/ Celtics Notebook
> Tuesday, November 22, 2005 - Updated: *06:07 AM EST*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Boston Celtics/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*











> *Boston Celtics/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview*
> 
> Red-hot LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers try to extend a seven-game winning streak when they host the Boston Celtics.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

If Browns been preaching defense like we have been hearing and the team responds, then in no way is this a tough game for our guys. If we shut down Ricky and Paul we should be find because our offense is much stronger. Let's just hope LaFrentz dosen't go for 7 downtown in the first half. All in all im expecting another victory at the "Q" to move us to 11-2.

Lets Go Cavs!
:grinning: :grinning: 
Chris


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't have a good feeling about this game for some reason and I can't put my finger on it. Pierce and Davis match up well with James/Hughes. We have a big advantage inside but that might be negated if Lafrentz starting hitting outside shots and we'll have to switch to a Marshall/Gooden frontline.

Still think we'll win


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Early in the 1st quarter, Hughes seems pretty active. He had a steal that he took the entire length of the court for a score and nailed a jumper to boot. 

The Cavs are running up and down the court. It certaintly isn't a grinding pace. One thing I've noticed on 2 plays is the Cavs throwing sloppy passes to Z in the post. They just sailed over Ilgauskas. I understand the idea of throwing over the fronting defender but there was too much arc on the ball. 

The Celtics call for time, with the Cavs ahead 11-5.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland's offense is flowing early on. They're off to a good start. 

Donyell Marshall and Damon Jones enter the game, replacing Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Eric Snow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hughes eyeing another big night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I can't complain about much but the last few possessions had the Cavaliers take long jumpers. Since they feel hot, I'm sure it was a heat check. But when the Cavs have put the ball on the floor for driving or posting, they've been effective. Once play resumes from Coach Brown's time out, let's see the guys go back to doing what helped them develop the lead: being aggressive on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

As with all runs, Cleveland hit a brief cold spell when they missed 5-6 shots in a row. The Celtics are getting back into the swing of things. 

Cleveland leads 27-18 at the end of 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones, James, Jackson, Marshall and Ilgauskas are on the court to start the quarter.

- Just as I typed that, James left the game and E. Snow entered.

----

D. Jones rolled his ankle. I hope he's okay. =(


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh oh what's wrong with D. Jones?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ugh. There went a large portion of the outside shooting.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

With D. Jones back in the locker room, the Cavs should be in attack mode now. Marshall and James could shoot jumpers but the game plan has to be different now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Several pick-and-roll plays here for the Cavs. Maybe they think they've found something that works there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Paul Pierce needs to hit the weight room to stop Lebron.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Haha. Paul Pierce needs to hit the weight room to stop Lebron.


He could stop him with his pinky if he wanted to.

The Celtics just.....Suck.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones has a left ankle sprain and will not return tonight. He is also questionable for next game as well.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Celtics are back within 10 and Coach Brown calls a time out. Bad transition defense. Boston's on a 6-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> D. Jones has a left ankle sprain and will not return tonight. He is also questionable for next game as well.



Just what we need for the Pacers game. Gr--eeaaaat.

The Pacers are just going to pack the paint all game. Hopefully Lebron or Donyell can get it going from deep.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Random note: Kid Rock is at the game. He's usually at Pistons games, so it's interesting that he's here.

----

Cavs go back to the post where Zydrunas is fouled.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Haha. Paul Pierce needs to hit the weight room to stop Lebron.


 agreed


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The perimeter jumpers haven't been falling in the last few minutes. I hope they can regain their touch in the second half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's jumper has been off the last few games. He's been going to the basket so much that it's hard to notice, but I think he's gone a few games without even hitting a 3.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Poor job closing the quarter. Championship teams always close quarters hard. I hope this isn't a preview of an undressing on thanksgiving.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

lebron on the block


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pierce/Davis combo has been effective but Blount's aggressiveness is what impresses me. He feels very comfortable scoring against Ilgauskas.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads 58-51 at the half. 

The Celtics put up 33 points in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

wait until Lebron starts to really start playing in the paint


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Haha. Paul Pierce needs to hit the weight room to stop Lebron.


No one can stop LeBron with his combination of strength and agility. He's just too...athletic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Premier said:


> No one can stop LeBron with his combination of strength and agility. He's just too...athletic.



We'll see on thursday. Artest v. Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes being a thief out there (3 steals on the night).


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LeBron's passing continues to amaze me. nice pass even though pierce kicked the ball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3-ball by Hughes right there. Boston calls for time. Cleveland leads 73-61.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hughes and Lebron...they are fast becoming one of the top duos in the league. You guys think Larry could make the all-star team this year?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ The East is so strong at the guard position that it would be hard.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Blount's right-handed jump hook is automatic tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Frustrating. This looks like last year. Lebron passing to wide open shooters who are clanging shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Almost a tie-game. The Celtics aren't going to go away.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Well they have it within 2 points now. A good timeout I guess, we really need to slow things down the rest of the 3rd and hopefully come out in the 4th with the energy we had when playing against Philly. I hope we keep the win streak alive at the "Q".


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

In the last 2:24, the Celtics had outscored the Cavaliers 11-1. Ouch. 
-------------------------
Illegal defense on the Celtics.
-------------------------
Wilks replaces Snow.
-------------------------
24 second violation on the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wilks took a huge charge. But I feel for West because he might be hurt. What a nasty spill. =(


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Lebron is the man. 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is not going to let this team lose.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ is stepping up (9 straight points). Thank goodness he is stepping up or we'd be in serious trouble. Sometimes Cleveland just has to ride the James train.

Cleveland leads by 11 points at the end of 3 (84-73).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully in the fourth the team will start hitting it's shots again, and Lebron can go back to passer, and Hughes can get back in the game.

Defense has been atrocious though. Coach Brown is going to have this team's *** over the next few days for the rebounding problems, and just general lackadaisical play. That won't work against the Pacers on Thursday.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

King James 15 in the 3rd, Wow. Just think, his 4th quarter numbers lately have been incredible, he might be up for some sick numbers tonight. The rest of the team owe's it to Lebron for putting this team back up 11 at the end of the 3rd. 

He truly is getting better every game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ starts the 4th as the point.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Holy Crap. I just noticed Paul has 15 boards to go with his 22 points.

He's good.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke needs to learn from Damon Jones. Pull the ****ing trigger young man. You're out there because you can shoot 3's and play defense. Shoot the ****ing 3.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes truly unstoppable


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Brown has balls. What confidence to rest Lebron in the 4th.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

For anyone watching the game and not the stupid Yahoo Gamecast like me, why did Luke come in for Lebron with 7 minutes left in the 4th?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shoot...the ****ing....baaall!!! :curse: 

The **** is Luke Jackson doing out there on offense?


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> Brown has balls. What confidence to rest Lebron in the 4th.


Is he done for the game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> For anyone watching the game and not the stupid Yahoo Gamecast like me, why did Luke come in for Lebron with 7 minutes left in the 4th?


Because Mike Brown has big bronze balls. He bought him a few minutes rest and turned it over to Hughes. The gamble worked, because Lebron is coming back in, and the Margin is the same.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> Is he done for the game?


No. He's back in now. It was just to get him a brief blow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Arnie Risen is in the house. All sorts of folks at the game.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Good call futuristxen.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ scores... and 1! What strength.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha that's the second time Lebron has finished while pierce has fouled him.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

I want the boy to hit 40!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cavs are trying to pick up the defensive intensity right now. Getting blocks, steals and deflections. Let's hope this trend continues and doesn't fall off. 

Three Celtics players have 20 or more points.

Hughes picked up his 4th steal. Cavs call time out and are up 11 points (102-91).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3-ball by Marshall. Great pass by LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew with a chance for the 3 point play. Another double-double to Gooden's name.

LBJ exits the game to a nice applause.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew Gooden quietly with his workmen like game.
Hughes drops another great game.
Z quietly drops in almost 20.

Incredible TEAM. Tonight Lebron had to make it his show briefly, but the success so far this season is due to the entire team's performance and good will. There's a lot of unselfishness on this team.

I feel like we're finally getting to see the Lebron we saw in High School who measured his succcess in wins, not stats.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Well Lebrons 36 and for the most part his 3rd quarter got us where we want to be. We are scoring so many points, coming off a 116 night we might put up over 120 tonight. It's good to see Pavlovic in, I just wish we got to see more of him, he has a lot of talent. Well it's been fun guys!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
11-2!!!
GO CAVS!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is the best scorer in the league, period. He is unbelievably efficient scoring wise.

Hughes has been playing great the last few games, he seems to have found his spots on the court and should be up over 20ppg soon. 

Sucks to lose DJ in this one but he should be ok, hopefully by Indiana


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 115, Boston 93*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> Well Lebrons 36 and for the most part his 3rd quarter got us where we want to be. We are scoring so many points, coming off a 116 night we might put up over 120 tonight. It's good to see Pavlovic in, I just wish we got to see more of him, he has a lot of talent. Well it's been fun guys!
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 11-2!!!
> GO CAVS!!!


Yeah I feel bad for Sasha, because he's got a lot of talent, but there's no room in the rotation right now. I'm still suprised that at the end of the day it was Luke's defense that got him the job over Sasha.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yah Lebron just owned the Celtics in that stretch late in the 3rd early 4th. They were coming back and he scored like 5 straight buckets, teams just don't have anybody that has a chance to guard him 1 on 1 and with other scoring threats on the court it kills them double teaming.

Pick your poison = 9-2 record :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Drew Gooden quietly with his workmen like game.


Drew has played great all season, amazing to look at the boxscore and see him get 13pts and 15rebs.

I'm glad we didn't trade him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. Drew just needed time to put it together. Not only is Gooden putting it together, Larry Hughes has been finding his groove as well. The team is really starting to come together.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

All I got to say we are really really good at home. I don't think there is much of a question whether Hughes was a great pickup now: having another mini-lebron opens up both the offense and defense amazingly well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh one last thing: MVP MVP MVP MVP MVP MVP


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I feel sorry for all the Taco Bell joints in Cleveland. Whenever the Cavs play at home, they have a good chance of scoring 100 points and since they play well at home, they're going to win more times than not. Already in this brief season, I bet the Cavs are reasonable for thousands of free chalupas being dealt to fans. The fans don't just love LBJ for his skills, leadership and improving the franchise, they love his heroics because it means free food!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I thought the Cavs might let up, but they proved me wrong. What's the record for margin of victory at home throughout a season?


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

That seemed like a strange game. The whole time I was watching I thought it was real close but I would look at the score and we were up like 8 to 12 all the time. The key was going up big early and then just continuing to trade baskets with them. I thought we did a good job of getting to the rim and not settling for to many jumpers. It was the closest game at a 7 point lead in the second half and that was because three trips down we jacked up jumpers. Then Brown told them to get to the hoop and LeBron started to take over. 

I had one doubt on Hughes when we signed him and that was his shooting ability. Lots of people said he couldnt shoot especially from three. Well so far this year he has been awesome. I hope that his great shooting continues all year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 11/23/2005 | James wakes up Cavs*











> *James wakes up Cavs*
> 
> *After big lead gets away, LeBron leads way to win over Celtics*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James red-hot as Cavs roll*











> *LeBron James pumps his fist to the crowd after scoring a tough basket against the Celtics during the Cavaliers' 115-93 win over Boston on Tuesday night. James finished the night with 36 points on 13-of-20 shooting.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Davis is finding growth in Boston*









More From The Plain Dealer | Subscribe To The Plain Dealer



> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Davis is finding growth in Boston*
> 
> *Wednesday, November 23, 2005*
> ...


----------

